# Does it matter when I have my photo period?



## Hitchhiker (Jun 27, 2010)

So does it really matter when I have my lights on for the 8 hours a day? The reason that I ask is that currently I sorta mimic the lighting period of the sun, I turn it on in the morning and then about 8 hours latter I turn it off. The problem is that I don't get to see the fish much then, as I leave at 6:15 am, my wife turns them on about 8:30 am, and then they get turned off at 4:30-5 pm. I don't get home until about 5 so I really don't get to see the fish very much. I was thinking that if didn't turn the light on until say 12 pm then I wouldn't have to turn them off until 8 pm. Thus giving me about 3 hours to enjoy them while I was home.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Hitchhiker,

This is exactly one of the questions that was posed to Tom Barr when he spoke at GSAS on Tueday night. He said that it really does not matter as long as the plants are getting adequate light intensity and total duration.

I did some reading on the subject and there is some debate that plants do take some time after the lights come on to "ramp up" their photosynthesis and convert the light, carbon, water, and nutrients into sugars at maximum efficiency.

That said, I have done a split photoperiod on my plants for a couple of years now (3 hours AM; 3.5 hours PM) and this is what my tanks looks like. What do you think?

45 Gallon Tall









30 Gallon


----------



## Hitchhiker (Jun 27, 2010)

That sounds great, exactly what I wanted to hear. I have 4 t5 ho 2 Zoo Med Ultra Sun, and 2 Flora Sun, so I think that have the intensity that is needed at the right spectrum. About plants taking a bit to ramp up to full production, I think that its true. I have noticed that my wisteria closes up at night and then in the morning slowly opens back up.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 1 to 9:30 light cycle on two of my tanks and they do great.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont bother to mimic the sun.
I like to view my tank while I'm around.
So dawn/dusk on at noon. Main fixture on from 1pm to 9pm. dawn/dusk off at 10pm.
It doesnt seem to bother the plants.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

My CO2 and lights are on at 12:00 PM and off at 10:00 PM. My fish even know the schedule. The Cardinal Tetras start hiding under the plants after 9:30 PM knowing that "night time" is coming soon. Plants growing well with hardly any algae ever since I went from 4x39 Watts T5HO to 2x39 Watts.


----------



## sepehr (Sep 15, 2010)

bosmahe1 said:


> My CO2 and lights are on at 12:00 PM and off at 10:00 PM. My fish even know the schedule. The Cardinal Tetras start hiding under the plants after 9:30 PM knowing that "night time" is coming soon. Plants growing well with hardly any algae ever since I went from 4x39 Watts T5HO to 2x39 Watts.


2X39 T5HO lights? How big is your tank?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

sepehr said:


> 2X39 T5HO lights? How big is your tank?


46 Gallon Bowfront. I used to have to wipe GDA off of the glass and pick BBA out of the substrate in front.

Take a look at post number 3. It has a nice chart indicating light levels with T5s.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/116102-lighting-beginner.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love that light chart. Since it came from Hoppy I know I can trust it. I have filed that puppy away!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I love that light chart. Since it came from Hoppy I know I can trust it. I have filed that puppy away!


Yeah, Hoppy definitely comes up with helpful information.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Hitchhiker,
> 
> This is exactly one of the questions that was posed to Tom Barr when he spoke at GSAS on Tueday night. He said that it really does not matter as long as the plants are getting adequate light intensity and total duration.
> 
> ...


Great looking tanks


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

How does ambient light in between those two photo periods affect things? How about light from the window that isn't direct sunlight? How about light from ceiling fixtures 8 - 10 feet above?

David


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dmartin72,

Ambient light, depending upon the brightness and duration, can certainly effect how long a photoperiod you will want for your light(s). Unless the light at 8-10 feet above is intense, I doubt it will have any effect. The indirect light from a window however will probably necessitate less light from your fixtures.

Don't forget that the amount of indirect light from a window varies with the time of year. For example here in Seattle we get about 8.5 hours of "Daylight" in December however in June we get almost 16 hours of daylight.

@barbarossa4122 Thanks for the nice comment on my tanks!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi dmartin72,
> @barbarossa4122 Thanks for the nice comment on my tanks!


You bet


----------

